# Post Approval Process



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Post-Approval Adoption Process

1. Look at profiles
2. Request CPR + pre-permanency medical (our PAR sent to cSW)
3. SW tells family finder of interest
4. Family finder creates shortlist to send to cSW
5. SW informs us if shortlisted
6. Linking meeting -cSW, cFF and cManagers meet -pick shortlist 2/3 couples to visit
7. cSW, cFF and SW meet with us at home.
8. Matching meeting -cSW, cFF, cMan. Scoring to determine best fit
9. We receive feedback (back to step 1 if not picked)

10. We meet with sw, cFF, child's foster carer, child's medical advisor (not flexible)
11. SW sets Matching panel date
12. cFF writes Adoption Permenency Report (why we were picked)
13. We receive report 15days before Panel -fill out how we meet needs, why us, views of info provided and any questions. cFF provides Post-adoption Support Plan (stands for 3yrs)
14. Matching Panel -us, SW, cSW and cFF to attend
15. 10days to ratify decision and intros within 2wks

Rough Intros with a child under 18mths
16. Intro planning meeting
17. Day 1 -meet child for 1hr in foster home
18. Day 2 -morning/afternoon with them
19. Day 3 -Go got with them
20. Day 4 -Bedtime routine
21. Day 5 -Morning / morning & bedtime routine
22. Half-way intro review before child goes to your home
23. Day 6 -Visit your home for a day
24. Day 7 -Bring home child. Placement!!!!!

25. First month -weekly cSW, SW visits. Child must be awake.
26. 28days from placement -looked after children (LAC) review -see how things are going
27. 6weekly visits continue
28. 4months after placement -2nd LAC review -ensure all needs are met
29. We can apply for Adoption Order (10wks-2yrs after placement)
30. Court. Finally ours!

Steps 10-14 took about 6wks
Steps 24-30 takes a minimum of 6mths​


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Arrows, thanks for this ........ there seem to be several threads about this part of the process and it is good to have made clearer  

There doesn't seem to be as much info on the internet as there is about Pre-approval


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Well done Arrows x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks arrows that's really helpful x xc


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Really helpful, I hope that ours is 6 weeks too!!


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

We've been told 6-8 weeks.


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Can I just ask, intro books and DVD's... are these made in time for the matching panel? I'm a bit confused as to when these are done and how much time you have.

x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes you take photo books and dvd to matching panel and give them to child's sw or fc.


----------

